# Tadalafil Question



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

At 72, age is catching up with me. Asked my GP for Tadalafil 5mg prescription. I had taken it after prostate removal 17 years ago and tolerated it well. This time, it worked very well seemed like a miracle drug for about three weeks. Then it stopped working, in fact it seemed to even make matters worse. So, stopped taking and performance improved. Two weeks later, started using again and the same scenario repeated. Paying more attention to my vital signs, I noticed my resting pulse rate high ( 110 ) and BP low ( 100/59 ). So have stopped again.

I started a diet and fitness program about same time as filling the prescription and have lost 20#. I have taken BP med (Losarten) for years but it isn't supposed to interact with Tadalafil.

Is it possible that what has happened is that my BP is being lowered by the Tadalafil and that that lower pressure causes it to appear to not work? If it could somehow work consistently that would be wonderful. Any others with similar experience and maybe a solution?


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Tadalafil was originally developed for hypertension so yes, fully expected it could lower your BP. Nice that you don’t have essential hypertension that many of us have. Try taking the T every other day or even every 3 days.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

So will lower BP cause ED symptoms? I had read that consistent abnormal high BP would cause physical damage that would result in ED, but never knew that low BP would also cause it.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Russ: You should try switching to a different PDE5 inhibitor, or moving from daily Cialis/Tadalifil to on-demand. Higher dosage, taken less often. Sildenafil (Viagra) takes between 30 to 90 minutes to kick in, so some degree of planning is required. Same thing for on-demand Cialis/Tadalifil. The dosing is much higher for on-demand Cialis/Tadalifil by the way. Could be that you're at the lower end of what works for you right now, and the initial effect is due to expectation as much as the drug itself.

Too low blood pressure generally isn't an issue unless you feel the effect elsewhere (light headedness, dizzy, etc). And if that's the case, you have more-dangerous issues than lack of erection to contend with.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

So I have suggestion to take Tadalafil 5mg less frequently, another to take higher dose or change to a different PDE5 inhibitor. 

Twice tried 10 mg when the 5 mg was ineffective, no improvement, supposedly 5 mg taken daily builds up to same blood concentration as 10 mg as-needed. My GP said something about no PDE5 sites left open for the medication to inhibit, and should stop using it for awhile, which I did.

When asked, my urologist told me that all the PDE5 inhibitors were same and if one failed there was no point trying a different one.

I was hoping that others had encountered similar experience with advice how they resolved the problem.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Went to back to the urologist who removed my prostate 17 years ago. He has been practicing at a major medical center for nearly three decades and told me that all PDE-5 inhibiting drugs were NOT the same, and promptly wrote script for a generic form of Viagra taken sublingual. He also told me that taking blood pressure med AND a PDE-5 inhibitor could drop pressure low enough to actually cause ED, or more severe effects (like death (?!)) He told me to take one or the other but not both. Surprisingly my GP who wrote the Tadalafil script never mentioned this.

When see my cardiologist in a few weeks, plan to ask about reducing or stopping the BP meds.


----------

